# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  *The Official Justin Amash Results Thread*

## biles1234

Polls close in an hour. Post results as they come in:

http://miboecfr.nictusa.com/election/results/10PRI/
http://www.politico.com/2010/maps/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

on the very edge of my seat.  literally.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Everyone get in RPF chat!

----------


## Dark Aerow

45 minutes until results start to roll in...anticipation is killing me.

----------


## biles1234

*so nervous*

----------


## malkusm

Everyone get in the chatroom, NOW! Results watch party! 25 members in chat!

----------


## MRoCkEd

* Amash 47.3%, Heacock 18.3%, Hardiman 15.3% - 3.7% reporting*

Great start, but it will tighten up!

----------


## MRoCkEd

Amash 46.3%, Heacock 18.7%, Hardiman 17.7% - 5.3% reporting

----------


## invisible

Finally some results just starting to come in!  Been waiting for this all day.  Over twice the votes of the second place candidate!  Most excellent!  If this continues, I will be extremely happy!

----------


## Epic

Hardiman and Heacock are splitting the votes symmetrically - meaning that Amash gets a bigger cushion.

----------


## Epic

12,000 votes in on the republican primary

just 1,500 in the democratic primary

----------


## trey4sports

Say hello to mr Ron Paul. Jr

----------


## trey4sports

6.7% reporting 46% for Amash

----------


## ammorris

Go Amash!

----------


## MRoCkEd

* Amash 46.5%, Heacock 18.7%, Hardiman 17.0% - 7.3% reporting*

----------


## invisible

Excellent to see the percentages still holding up, 10% reporting now.  The most interesting thing about the results is that the percentages for the 2nd and 3rd place candidates are very close to those from the recent poll.  Looks like Amash got all of the undecideds, and stole about 5% from the second place candidate!  How can we find out what swung those undecideds?  This would be quite useful to know for future elections.  I would so love to see Amash say "freedom is popular" when the media starts asking what he attributes his win to, it would just make the victory that much more sweet!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

WZZM TV here in Michigan has called this race.......




JUSTIN AMASH

----------


## angelatc

Can anybody help me find out how Eric Larson is doing?

ETA NM - Found it: http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/generic/...-GOP-Primary-2  District 72.  Down by less than 50 votes.

----------


## Epic

Amash just got shifted down from 7k to 5k votes per Politico.

But the percentages didn't change.  Still @ 46.8%.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

This day is just slam full of good news!

----------


## angelatc

I am so happy I could cry. We desperately needed a win, and this is definitely a win for our wing of the party.

----------


## MRoCkEd

MI-3: Amash 46.4%, Heacock 19.1%, Hardiman 18.3% - 17.1% reporting

----------


## Nathan Hale

Nicely done.  This makes up for Brogdon's loss in OK.

----------


## Flash

Great news!

----------


## phesoge

I really hope he can stay the course Like our good doctor.

----------


## Dark Aerow

So god damn excited right now! 




> Can anybody help me find out how Eric Larson is doing?
> 
> ETA NM - Found it: http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/generic/...-GOP-Primary-2  District 72.  Down by less than 50 votes.


http://www.woodtv.com/subindex/news/...ection_results

This site is local and has more up to date results.  
Ken Yonker	587	60%
Eric Larson	330	33%
Frederick 	74	7%

It's still very early, he could still pull through. only 5% reporting.

Jordan Bush in the 75th district is the other candidate to watch, hopefully he wins.

----------


## KCIndy

http://www.woodtv.com/subindex/news/...ection_results
(click on 3rd District)



Justin Amash	13,357 	40%
Steve Heacock	6,434 	27%
Bill Hardiman	6,213 	22%
Bob Overbeek	2,364 	7%
Louise Johnson	1,923 	4%

With 33% reporting

----------


## MRoCkEd

*MI-3: Amash 42.2%, Hardiman 24.1%, Heacock 22.1% - 52.0% reporting*

----------


## KCIndy

Cool!

With just over 50 percent reporting, looks like he's actually opening up a bit more of a lead!

----------


## TCE

Eric Larson is also up with 47% reporting.

----------


## freshjiva

So it looks like Justin got a total of 21,674 votes.

If Ron Paul ran for President again, it would be reasonable to estimate that he'd garner at least that block of voters in Michigan who supported Amash.

That is excellent, considering Ron's total vote count from Michigan amounted to 54,475 votes. This means, roughly speaking, Michigan District #3 alone would give him 40% of his total vote count from 2008.

Since Ron got 4th place in Mighican with just 55K votes, this could possibly mean he could be within striking distance of winning if District #3's satisfaction of Amash grows his popularity in the state, which would translate into votes for Ron...

----------


## KCIndy

Local news is declaring Amash the winner!!:

http://www.wzzm13.com/news/local/sto...26220&catid=48







> (WZZM) - Justin Amash has been declared the victor in the Republican primary for the 3rd Congressional seat over four candidates.  Amash had over 40% of the vote with over 50% of the precincts reporting.  His nearest competitors, Bill Hardiman and Steve Heacock, had 24% and 22% respectively.
> 
> Amash will face off against Democrat Patrick Miles, Jr. who defeated Paul Mayhue in the Democratic primary.  Miles was declared the victor, leading with about 2/3rds of the vote with over 50% of the precincts reporting.

----------


## 2young2vote

This is very good.  Glad to see a liberty candidate having the (good) possibility of being in washington.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

The possibility is not good, it's GREAT. Having a R next to his name might almost be enough to win the General

----------


## AdamT

So very happy about this!!!! Go Justin!!

----------


## angelatc

Eric Larson is still up, too. 65% of the vote in:

Eric Larson  5,046 50%
Ken Yonker 4,264  43%

Fingers crossed....


NM: The above link with the more current results has 90% reporting:

(REPUBLICAN)	Ken Yonker	7,278 	48%
(REPUBLICAN)	Eric Larson	6,843 	45%

Damn damn damn

----------


## Michigan11

Have you heard how Dan Osterman is doing (state senate)?

----------


## Dark Aerow

Damn, Jordan bush is down by just a few percent as well with 97% of the vote in.

----------


## angelatc

> Have you heard how Dan Osterman is doing (state senate)?


No, but I found it online: These are the unofficial final results:

Patrick Colbeck (R) 2,623

Abe Munfakh (R) 1,211

Dan Osterman (R) 1,809

Deborah Whyman (R) 2.079

----------


## Michigan11

> No, but I found it online: These are the unofficial final results:
> 
> Patrick Colbeck (R) 2,623
> 
> Abe Munfakh (R) 1,211
> 
> Dan Osterman (R) 1,809
> 
> Deborah Whyman (R) 2.079


Thanks...

That's a nice showing for the area, considering. Show's this movement is gaining serious traction....

----------


## angelatc

> Thanks...
> 
> That's a nice showing for the area, considering. Show's this movement is gaining serious traction....


In other news, Kwame's mommy won't be back for an 8th term.

----------


## Dark Aerow

Imagine how many more liberty candidates we'll be able to get into congress in 2012...and 2014

I'm more optimistic than ever that I may see true liberty in my lifetime.

----------


## Michigan11

> In other news, Kwame's mommy won't be back for an 8th term.


 Can't wait to here how this goes down...


Anyways.. Justin Amash! 1776!

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

RONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN PAU........ errr

AMASHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

----------

